# big bug zapper from lowes?



## musiclady (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried those big bug zappers from lowes or home depot? The kind you have to have 20 feet from your home and are suppose to have special killer for mosquitos, etc and can turn on automatically at dusk if needed?

I would love to hear any reviews on them.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Two schools of thought on these.

One: they work great by reducing the overall breading population.
every zap is one less possible bite.
collect the zapped bugs...great fish food... hubby can take them when he goes fishing...after his honey do list is complete...toss them out like chum and net all the fish you can eat.

two: they draw bugs to your yard. If you are between the light and the bugs.......well,,,don't toss the bug spray yet...

Best thing to do is give these to your neighbors... bugs will be drawn away from you and it's their electric bill.

I had one.. I liked it...


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm with Big B on this one. I don't think it will actually draw more bugs into your yard, but redirect the ones that are headed to light emitted by your home. They are useful if you keep them a good distance from the house. Just don't try to use them in a horse stable because when a bug gets zapped, it spooks the heck out of the horses.

Bugzilla out --


----------

